# 2015 cruze ltz ticking noise in engine and slight burning smell?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Injectors are the ticking noise - normal. 

Burning smell - different than the burning plastic smell from the exhaust system when the car was fresh off the lot? Mine took a few months to go away. There are a couple spots on the 1.4Ts that may leak oil (around the oil cooler/filter or around the valve cover gasket come to mind). 

138 hp. Auto versions especially don't have a lot of get up and go at 80 mph. Manually shifting to keep it under 5000 rpm will actually give you more passing power - the power curve of the engine has the most oomph in the midrange RPMs.


----------

